# OS Virtualisierer seit heute (VirtualBox)

## SvenFischer

http://www.virtualbox.org/

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> InnoTek VirtualBox is a family of powerful x86 virtualization products for enterprise as well as home use. Not only is VirtualBox an extremely feature rich, high performance product for enterprise customers, it is also the only professional solution that is freely available as Open Source Software under the terms of the GNU Public License (GPL). See "About VirtualBox" for an introduction; see "InnoTek" for more about our company.
> 
> Presently, VirtualBox runs on Windows and Linux 32-bit hosts and supports a large number of guest operating systems including but not limited to Windows (NT 4.0, 2000, XP, Server 2003, Vista), DOS/Windows 3.x, Linux (2.4 and 2.6), and OpenBSD.
> ...

 

Wer schreibt das erste ebuild, wer mein was und vor allem: Taugt das was?

----------

## slick

Die Meldung auf Heise las sich ganz interessant:

 *Quote:*   

> VirtualBox lässt sich sowohl in einem Workstation-Modus mit grafischer Bedienschnittstelle als auch per Kommandozeile gesteuert in einem Servermodus betreiben. Der Zugriff auf virtuelle Maschinen ohne GUI erfolgt über das RDP-Protokoll.  

 

Weiß zwar nicht was es da aktuell noch so gibt was das kann, aber klingt interessant wenn kein X laufen muss.

siehe auch: http://www.heise.de/open/artikel/83678

----------

## schleudertrauma81

Ich werds ausprobieren, so bald das erste Ebuild kommt. Vor allem interessiert mich, dass Vista darauf laufen soll. Das war mit VMware bisher nicht bewerkstelligen für mich. Das wird ein Spaß mit 2Ghz und 512MB Ram.  :Very Happy: 

----------

## SvenFischer

Schade, die OS Version hat folgende Einschränkungen:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> The following list shows the features that are unique to the closed-source edition of VirtualBox. Note that this list may change over time as previously closed source features are made available for the open source version as well.
> 
>     * Remote Display Protocol (RDP) Server 
> ...

 

Das mit dem USb und shared folder schmerzt sehr  :Evil or Very Mad:  [/code]

----------

## Klaus Meier

Die Binaries kann man ja auch frei nutzen. Ist jedenfalls immer noch besser als VMWare von der Lizenz her. Also ich würds auch gerne mal testen. Hoffe nur, daß da früher ein Ebuild kommt, bevor man es zu Fuß macht.

----------

## slick

Die Abhängigkeiten sind ja schonmal schön auf der Seite zusammengefaßt:

 *http://www.virtualbox.org/wiki/Linux%20build%20instructions wrote:*   

> On Gentoo, the following should do:
> 
> emerge -av sys-devel/bin86 sys-devel/dev86 sys-power/iasl libxslt xerces-c \
> 
> xalan-c libXcursor =qt-3* libIDL libsdl

 

----------

## Garwin

Siehe hier: http://planet.gentoo.org/developers/jokey/2007/01/15/new_virtualization_around_and_gpl_ed für Informationen zum Ebuild.

----------

## slick

Wo er Recht hat, hat er Recht.

http://packages.gentoo.org/ebuilds/?virtualbox-9999

----------

## blu3bird

Wenn KVM fertig ist will das Ding eh keiner mehr haben :p

----------

## misterjack

Das mit KVM klingt nicht schlecht. Frag mich eh, was bis auf das Klickibunti-Interface an Virtualbox besser sein soll, als an Qemu. Und selbst diesen "Nachteil" macht Qemu Launcher wett

----------

## cosmophobia

qemu..!? unterstützt das überhaupt hardwarevirtualisierung..!?

----------

## think4urs11

 *misterjack wrote:*   

> Frag mich eh, was bis auf das Klickibunti-Interface an Virtualbox besser sein soll, als an Qemu.

 

Wenn man den ersten Benchmarks glauben darf ... die Performance  :Wink: 

----------

## Klaus Meier

Was ist denn an einem Klickibuntiinterface schlecht? Vor allem, weil es Virtualbox mit und ohne Klickibuntiinterface gibt.

----------

## misterjack

Hab ich das Klickibuntiinterface schlecht gemacht? Nein, ich habe nur darauf hingewiesen, dass ich es nicht als Vorteil für mich sehen würde

@Think4Us1:1 wenn ich http://www.elsniwiki.de/index.php/Main/FreeBench glauben darf, kein nennenswerter unterschied

@cosmophobia: http://fabrice.bellard.free.fr/qemu/kqemu-doc.html#SEC7

```
* app-emulation/kqemu 

     Available versions:  0.7.2 1.3.0_pre5 1.3.0_pre7 1.3.0_pre9

     Installed:           1.3.0_pre9

     Homepage:            http://fabrice.bellard.free.fr/qemu/

     Description:         Multi-platform & multi-targets cpu emulator and dynamic translator kernel fast execution module

```

----------

## Erdie

Ich verwende Qemu und es läuft bei mir recht gut, auch auf AMD64.

-Erdie

----------

## blice

Ich hab qemu nie so richtig hingekriegt, aber mit diesem VirtualBox läuft das xp schneller als sein pendant in der echten installation .( nagut dafür fehltn bisserl was an hardware)

Win2k läuft leider nur VGA-Grafik (vga-safe-mode), was ein bisschen dumm ist. 

Jetzt will ich nur nochmal Solaris10 testen  :Smile: 

----------

## Freiburg

 *blu3bird wrote:*   

> Wenn KVM fertig ist will das Ding eh keiner mehr haben :p

 

 *Quote:*   

> Current development
> 
> KVM uses a modified QEMU program as a front-end. Work is being made to utilize more of the Virtualization Technology available in the latest Intel and AMD CPUs. It has been benchmarked against Xen and, on some workloads, has already proved to be a faster solution.[1]
> 
> 

 

Und was machen die 80% der Leute die noch nen alten Prozessor haben...

----------

## blu3bird

Neuen kaufen und Wirtschaft ankurbeln  :Smile: 

Ne, denke das wird auch ohne Hardware-Virtualisierung laufen, nur eben wesentlich langsammer.(wie momentan das qemu-kernel-modul)

----------

## Freiburg

Das kvm modul wird denke ich nicht ohne Hardware laufen, ohne Hardware muss etwas mehr gemacht werden als mit, das ist ja der Witz daran.

----------

## zworK

 *Freiburg wrote:*   

> Das kvm modul wird denke ich nicht ohne Hardware laufen, ohne Hardware muss etwas mehr gemacht werden als mit, das ist ja der Witz daran.

 

KVM setzt Hardwareunterstützung (Vanderpool und Pacifica) voraus. Ohne funktioniert es nicht.

----------

## Freiburg

 *zworK wrote:*   

>  *Freiburg wrote:*   Das kvm modul wird denke ich nicht ohne Hardware laufen, ohne Hardware muss etwas mehr gemacht werden als mit, das ist ja der Witz daran. 
> 
> KVM setzt Hardwareunterstützung (Vanderpool und Pacifica) voraus. Ohne funktioniert es nicht.

 

Ich weiß ich bezog mich auf blu3bird...

----------

